# How to control namber of pet pigeon?



## dragana1956 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have 14 pet pigeons, taking care off. They live in an old house which I bought two mounths ago, and I give them food, water, grit and vitamins. Most of them lived i a wild.I plan to let them flay outside during spring and summer. I didnot planned to raise pigeons, it just happened that I got fond of them. Some of them were injured or ill when I started to take care off them, and one of them canot flay. One of pigeon is fantail, two are highflayers, several are mixed, and several are whild. A munth ago, they started to lay eggs. Two of couples are relatives. I plan to separate them and find a new partner for them. 
My biggest problem is how to deprive pigeons of their eggs. Are there a human way to control pet pigeon growing number? I have boiled several eggs and put them in the nest again, or put in the nest their old eggs. Soon they layd new eggs and started to heat them. Sometimes it is too difficult for me to take eggs from them, and I feel very sad and confusing. Do I have right to deprive them of their eggs? Is this the best way to do that and is this the best way to provide them happy life? If I let them to heat just one egg from time to time is it the right way. If You were me what would you do?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Even i am facing this same problem,i started with a pair of mixed breed pigeons,now there is around 12 mixed breed pigeons.......apart from my fancy breeds and homers,which are kept in a different area.Right now ,they are given food,water,shelter and freedom '24 & 7'.i have kept them in a separate loft,with provision to go out and come in at their will.i have decided to,let them fight among themselve for the few nest boxes inside the loft.....and may the best one win and breed !!!last week i took 5 of them to around 6 km away from my home and released them......they were back home,even before i reached back ,then i realized every pigeon has some inherent homing ability ..!!!I am also planning to give it for adoption,if its over crowding...!!!
So either use wooden eggs or built them a separate loft  or give it for adoption


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Here are their pics...!!!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try changing out they egg with wood or plastic one. They will sit on them for about 3 weeks before they relay new one. Or you will have to seperate the hens from the cocks your choice.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Many people feel bad pulling the eggs from breeding pigeons and replacing them with fake ones or boiling the eggs. Also too many times we have seen that letting them breed the situation gets out of control. If you have 10 pigeons that have 2 babies every three months you will have at least 80 pigeons in a year just from the initial birds, not to mention after that the babies will start breeding too. You will run out of room, the food will get too expensive, the birds will become miserable by being overcrowded in a small space and the cleanup will be overwhelming. In a couple of years you will have a couple of hundred pigeons if not even more.
We've seen it happen and the pigeons suffer and you will suffer.
Pigeons love to sit on eggs and they don't seem bothered much when the eggs don't hatch. They get back to business right away and start all over again.
You are doing the right thing by boiling the eggs.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some beautiful birds Dr.B.
Great pics

Reti


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks buddy


----------



## dragana1956 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for all. I feel better after reading that the others have the same problem and I appreciate your experience and help.


----------

